# New R8 Video. I had not seen this one b4!



## ResB (Apr 17, 2005)

Sorry once again if it's a repost!

http://www.autoblog.com/2006/08/23/video-the-audi-r8-undisguised-and-unleashed/

For me, it still sounds [email protected] I don't like the way it's has a similar sound to the AMV8. In fact the AM sounds better but not much IMO. 

[edit]

Another link...

http://videos.streetfire.net/video/e969fdcb-e95e-4d5d-981f-982500fffd84.htm


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

I think it probably sounds like an RS4 with a different intake and a different exhaust. Funny that.

I like the noise, but then I like the noise my tuned S4 makes. :twisted:


----------



## Niko (May 10, 2005)

its about time audi made a trip into that market, i mean the quality of audi, build ect is i think right at the top. they have the technology, and brand power. so its about time you have a model that would compete with the porsche 911.

thing is you have Â£65/70k to spend you can only really go for one model, which will deliver great car preformance with out losing out on brand, quality, driving experience ect...and thats the 911, i mean look around london, and you will see more porsches around than most cars.

So well done audi and hopefully it will be everything we want, and more, to compete with the best for that price range.

niko


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

Niko said:


> its about time audi made a trip into that market, i mean the quality of audi, build ect is i think right at the top. they have the technology, and brand power. so its about time you have a model that would compete with the porsche 911.
> 
> thing is you have Â£65/70k to spend you can only really go for one model, which will deliver great car preformance with out losing out on brand, quality, driving experience ect...and thats the 911, i mean look around london, and you will see more porsches around than most cars.
> 
> ...


Part of the problem with the 911 is that they are common. There is a fine line between a car being the ONLY choice in its niche, as no other car comes close, and it being simply over-produced and have too many people who blandly choose one because they have no imagination.

Hats off to Porsche for building that brand, and you would expect your Â£65/Â£70k to buy you a cracking car, and I'm sure it does, but I'd want my money to buy a little bit of exclusivity as well, and not drive the car which a sheep would buy if its numbers came up on the Premium Bonds.


----------



## ResB (Apr 17, 2005)

This is how it should sound.


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

ResB said:


> Sorry once again if it's a repost!
> 
> http://www.autoblog.com/2006/08/23/video-the-audi-r8-undisguised-and-unleashed/
> 
> ...


Oh, I forgot to ask. What did you WANT it to sound like? There's a few different V8 sounds. American V8s which sound all old-school and hot-rod, but down on performance and woefully inefficient, a tuned thrashy British V8 a la TVR, highly strung and in need of a rebuild every other journey, or a smooth, modern V8 such as you'd find in a proper car?


----------



## ResB (Apr 17, 2005)

Like the post above, beat you to it. 

Personally I like my 997 with Sports exhaust, the M5 sound mint also.


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

ResB said:


> This is how it should sound.


Oh right. You'd best wait for the V10 version then.

Personally I prefer a V8 to a V10, in terms of sound.

But hey, I'm sure a Milltek and some Sports Cats fitted to an R8 will drown out the noise of any of the weedy 6ers that Ferdy fits to his cars...


----------



## Niko (May 10, 2005)

jampott said:


> Niko said:
> 
> 
> > its about time audi made a trip into that market, i mean the quality of audi, build ect is i think right at the top. they have the technology, and brand power. so its about time you have a model that would compete with the porsche 911.
> ...


i totally agree, but Â£65/70k is not silly money, so i not buying second hand, not after working hard so forget all 2nd hand cars.

again not spending the money and wondering if the car is going to start, especially if its an everyday car, so take away all the more exotic cars for that money, i.e TVR ect.

Yes for the money bracket you can buy a lambo/ferrari ect... but i bet you will be forking out alot each year/ month to serivice it, and as an everyday car, it will not take it.

ok then what? a corvette? really? cant go round corners, not made for europe, stupid fuel comsumption, and its american. ect...

Porsche have cracked it, for that money you have a top car, handles great, its predictable, you not going to crash it if u want to drive a bit fast.
build quality is great!
Brand imagine par to none!
Never heard anything bad about the car in the way of driving ability and quality

I agree its as common now as anything, but it just shows its a good product. And what you going to take 2nd best just cos u dont want to look common.

i'd rather look common on a cold monday morning at 8 am than being stuck on my drive way wondering why i bought a more exotic car.

Yes there is the RS4, but its not a Porsche and cant compete to be honest if on track. Plus a Rs4 driver is not your common drivers, hes understated

A bmw 6, possibly, but again its not on the same level as a porsche in terms of driving.

Thats why with this Audi R8 i think its be the first car to Challange the Porsche striaght on, and thats why its good!

End of the day is, you cant buy a better car for Â£60/70k, well not yet anyway.

Niko


----------



## ResB (Apr 17, 2005)

jampott said:


> ResB said:
> 
> 
> > This is how it should sound.
> ...


Ferdy does it for me, but I'm a simple individual with simple tastes.  IMO the weedy 6 as you refer sounds about as best your gunna get....for a weedy 6.


----------



## ResB (Apr 17, 2005)

Niko said:


> jampott said:
> 
> 
> > Niko said:
> ...


Well put.  I don't see my boss coming to work everyday in his F575!


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

Niko said:


> jampott said:
> 
> 
> > Niko said:
> ...


A Noble isn't that exotic, and the new Jaguar is pretty nice too - rave reviews all round. Â£75k buys you an Aston Martin which, if you discount the "footballer" effect, knocks the Porsche brand into a cocked hat.

An M6 (and similar) are usually for people who could afford to spend WAY more than that on a car, but just want something relatively corporate and safe 

Of course the RS4 and M5 aren't in the same market, nor a lot of the bigger Mercs, although the AMG SLK (or is it CLK?) is in the target area for the 911, and is arguably as good a prospect.

I disagree with the Porsche being safe in terms of handling if you want to go "a bit fast". See my recent post on the H&R thread in this section for the quote from the Evo drivers. Porsches are apparently getting a bit more twitchy and less manageable, the Turbo even more so... oh, and as for build quality - what about the engines that blow up?

Ho hum.


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

ResB said:


> jampott said:
> 
> 
> > ResB said:
> ...


Actually I'm not a fan of the raspy engine note you get with an M3 or many of the Porkers, and trust me... I walk to work, right by one of the countries largest dealerships, so I've heard most of the range being revved up past my ear (its a private road...)

I preferred the sound of a 350z with a couple of after market bits. More gruff sounding. I like a rumble rather than a howl.


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

jampott said:


> Niko said:
> 
> 
> > its about time audi made a trip into that market, i mean the quality of audi, build ect is i think right at the top. they have the technology, and brand power. so its about time you have a model that would compete with the porsche 911.
> ...





garyc said:


> kmpowell said:
> 
> 
> > Jazzedout said:
> ...


<<Production figures for the Type 911 rose by 12.1 percent to 23,033 vehicles,>>

That equates to approx 30% for Europe (8000 cars pa) and approx 2000 for this country each year. So common. :roll:

It's OK not to like and also to berate a car, even a generally-considered-to-be top of class vehicle and long-established marque such as the 997 that one has never even driven oneself, but don't come the 'common' argument - 2000 cars a year in a country burgeoning with 40 million+ registered vehicles is hardly common in my book.

Unless Audi go GT racing with the dumbed down ugly Gallardo in drag, and beat the 'common' Porsches (as Aston Martin even with the might of Ford behind them still fail to do, in addition to Nissan who don't dare to even try), they will have nothing more than a revoltingly styled bouffant reskinned and repositioned downmarket Lambo on their hands. And I think they are busy enough in their volume segments managing their already conflicting model range, justfying the A3T over the GtIV etc, to really take on Porsche - who now both own 30% of VW group stock, _and _ have a better pedigree and starting point than do Audi in the Â£60K-70K vehicle space.

Once one has been stung on the depn on a Â£50K+ Audi, it becomes clearer why Porsche have got it right and kept it right for so long. And if one cant appreciate the styling, or even be arsed to drive one, there are plenty of alternatives out there...

Anyone who buys an R8 should be undr no illusion that Porsche would allow it to overshadow their own 997, even if it actually could (which is unlikely given recent form and lardy kerbweights)

I am unsure if I dislike the R8 or Q7 more.


----------



## Niko (May 10, 2005)

jampott said:


> Niko said:
> 
> 
> > jampott said:
> ...


good thing we all are right an no wrong as its all out own idea.

to my eye you cant put the jag nor a noble in the same catagory as a Porsche. The jag is old technology, a car that still has a metal folding ariel just goes to show something. small point but its there, and its not a "sports car" per se, a good crusier. wait till the xkr comes out and we can see.

M5, yes good car, porsche drivers and R8 drivers arnt looking for 4 seats or they would go for it, so not right car bracket.

Amg vantage for Â£75k?? show me one and i take it!!! closer to Â£85k+ really!

yes there is the AMG mercs but thats not the point, they seem an after thought by mercedes, really, and basically they all revolve around the same thing, Stuff a big V8 engine in there, put some aluminium brushed dash and charge Â£15k more.

M6 yes its a posibility, but when someone asks what car you drive and you either say BMW or Porsche... which ones comes off the tongue better.

For me i agree not much choice, but i would go for the porsche hands down each time.

niko


----------



## Niko (May 10, 2005)

Niko said:


> jampott said:
> 
> 
> > Niko said:
> ...


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

garyc said:


> jampott said:
> 
> 
> > Niko said:
> ...


I didn't realise I lived in such an affluent neighbourhood. They're 10 a penny everywhere I go.

Porsche have no clout in the designs that Audi have. Surely. 30% of stock ownership of VAG doesn't buy you that sort of power.

I, for one, am as interested to see what Audi can do with this a I am to see what Nissan can bring with their new Skyline.

Motoring journos (and everyone else) is raving about the RS4 engine, the only problem being that its in the wrong place (at the front of a family car).

The kerbweight of the R8 will be low. Porsche beatingly so. It'll bring something different to the party. 

Who knows. It might just be a good car.


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

> good thing we all are right an no wrong as its all out own idea.
> 
> to my eye you cant put the jag nor a noble in the same catagory as a Porsche. The jag is old technology, a car that still has a metal folding ariel just goes to show something. small point but its there, and its not a "sports car" per se, a good crusier. wait till the xkr comes out and we can see.
> 
> ...


Lets start there: http://www.pistonheads.com/astonmartin/ ... ryId=14841

for the Aston Martin prices.

Supply catching up with demand is eating into the premiums... 

New Jag = old technology? Hmmm. Just because they've put a dodgy aeriel on? Try hanging the engine too far over the rear axle and calling that a new fangled modern design then. :lol: The XKR is out. Its a peach, by all accounts...

I wouldn't take an AMG Merc either. I don't own enough gold, and I only have 1 golf club, and no fake tan. :wink: :roll:

Actually, given a choice between BMW and Porsche, I'd probably need to be locked up for my own safety. How could I choose between 2 brands, neither of which I can find much appealing about?


----------



## ir_fuel (Jan 10, 2003)

jampott said:


> A Noble isn't that exotic, and the new Jaguar is pretty nice too - rave reviews all round. Â£75k buys you an Aston Martin which, if you discount the "footballer" effect, knocks the Porsche brand into a cocked hat.


With that difference that your porsche WILL start every morning when you want to go to work, and your AM MIGHT too, but whether you actually make it to work without it breaking down is an entirely different story :lol:


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

jampott said:


> ResB said:
> 
> 
> > This is how it should sound.
> ...


You would :wink:

V8 is so last decade as V10 is so the way forward. More a Formula 1 sound in a V10 8)


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

jampott said:


> Niko said:
> 
> 
> > jampott said:
> ...


Tim, you been smoking something?? I'd not put any AMG Merc in the same sentance as a 997. I quite like some of the AMG's but for handling, the M5 is a better prospect than the CLK55 or 63 & the SLK55 is the small open top Hairdressers car (fast hairdressers car though) & the 997 (certainly S variant) would take an M5 for fun on a track & generally in the handling dept.

Agree with most of your other sentiments, but an AMG CLK being a worthy 997 competitor i just don't agree with. It will outperform straight line speed wise which i like but come to a corner or a need to stop & it's game over.


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

Maybe there are other choices in that price bracket for those who want to be different, but still have good driving experience...



















Another stunner from Alfa - 400hp V8, rwd - should perform OK.

Love it.


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

That does look nice Gary.

Will appeal to the different people :wink:


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

W7 PMC said:


> That does look nice Gary.
> 
> Will appeal to the different people :wink:


 :lol: :wink:


----------



## TTwiggy (Jul 20, 2004)

now that Gary (the alfa) is beautiful.... I'm guessing it's not cheap?... let's hope the famous Alfa depreciation means it becomes another used bargain!


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

W7 PMC said:


> jampott said:
> 
> 
> > ResB said:
> ...


Remind me again what engines are in the majority of this year's F1 cars?


----------



## ir_fuel (Jan 10, 2003)

jampott said:


> Remind me again what engines are in the majority of this year's F1 cars?


2.0 TFSI ? :lol:


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

TTwiggy said:


> now that Gary (the alfa) is beautiful.... I'm guessing it's not cheap?... let's hope the famous Alfa depreciation means it becomes another used bargain!


Is this actually going to make it to production? When I saw this at Goodwood (yes it was just as gorgeous in the metal 8) ) I understood it was just a concept  :?


----------



## V6 TT (Sep 24, 2002)

. . . would anyone seriously consider buying a Â£70/80k Audi sports car with the 'service' experiance the Audi network currently offers? 'Here's the keys to your courtesy car sir' *points to A2 oil burner* :lol:

I like the look and the spec but hardly as an attractice an offer for equivelent Porker money, depreciation will be horrendous.

Dean


----------

